# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  هذا هو الحب الحقيقي

## عُبادة

When she walks away from you mad

[ Follow her ]

عندما تمشى مبتعدة عنك إلحق بها 



When she stare's at your mouth

[ Kiss her ]

عندما تنظر إلى شفاهك ( قبلها )



When she pushes you or hit's you

[ Grab her and don't let go ]

عندما تدفعك أو تضربك ( امسك بها ولا تتركها )



When she start's cussing at you

[ Kiss her and tell her you love her ]

عندما تطيل لسانها عليك ( قبلها وقل لها انك تحبها )



When she's quiet

[ Ask her what's wrong ]

عندما تكون صامته ( اسألها ما المشكلة )



When she ignorer's you

[ Give her your attention ]

عندما تتجاهلك ( أعطها اهتمامك الكامل )



When she pull's away

[ Pull her back ]

عندما تريد الابتعاد عنك قليلاً ( لاتوافقها الرأي )



When you see her at her worst

[ Tell her she's beautiful ]

عندما تراها في أسوأ حالاتها ( قل لها أنها جميلة )



When you see her start crying

[Just hold her and don't say a word ]

عندما تراها تبكي ( أحضنها ولا تقل شيئاً )



When you see her walking

[ Sneak up and hug her waist from behind ]

عندما تراها تمشي ( تربص لها قليلا ثم أحضنها فجأة من الخلف )



When she's scared

[ Protect her ]

عندما تكون خائفة ( أحميها )



When she lay's her head on your shoulder

[ Tilt her head up and kiss her ]

عندما تضع رأسها على كتفك ( أمل راسها قليلا وقبلها )



When she steal's your favorite hat

[ Let her keep it and sleep with it for a night]

عندما تأخذ منك شيئاً عزيزا ( دعها تأخذه فلن يكون أعز منها )



When she tease's you

[ Tease her back and make her laugh ]

عندما تمازحك ( مازحها وأضحكها )



When she doesn't answer for a long time

[ reassure her that everything is okay ]

عندما لاتجيب الهاتف لفترات طويلة ( أكد لها أن كل شئ على مايرام )



When she look's at you with doubt

[ Back yourself up ]

عندما تشك بك ( انسحب قليلا لتعطيها وقتا للتفكير )



When she say's that she like's you

[ she really does more than you could understand ]

عندما تقول أنك تعجبها ( فهي حقا تكن لك مشاعر اكبر مما قالت )



When she grab's at your hands

[ Hold her's and play with her fingers ]

عندما تمسك يديك ( أمسك يديها وداعب أصابعها )



When she till's you a secret

[ keep it safe and untold ]

عندما تقول لك سرا ( أحتفظ به ولا تخبر به أحداً )



When she looks at you in your eyes

[ don't look away until she does ]

عندما تنظر إلى عينيك ( لاتلتفت حتى تلتفت هي )



When she misses you

she's hurting inside ]

عندما تفتقدك ( فهي تتألم من الداخل )



When you break her heart

[ the pain never really goes away ]

عندما تحطم قلبها ( الألم لن يزول بل سيستمر )



When she says its over

[ she still wants you to be hers ]

عندما تقول أن العلاقة انتهت ( فهي لازالت تريدك )



When she repost this bulletin

[ she wants you to read it ]

عندما ترسل لك هذه الرسالة ( فهي تريدك أن تقرأها )



- Stay on the phone with her even if she's not saying anything.

أبق على خط التليفون معها حتى لو لم تقل شيئا



- When she's mad hug her tight and don't let go

عندما تغضب احضنها بقوة ولا تتركها



- When she says she's ok don't believe it, talk with her

عندما تقول أن كل شئ على مايرام لا تصدقها بل تحدث معها عن المشكلة



- because 10 yrs later she'll remember you

لأنها بعد عشر سنوات ستظل تتذكرك



- Call her at 12:00am on her birthday to tell her you love her

أتصل بها في أول ساعة من يوم ميلادها وقل لها أنك تحبها



- Call her before you sleep and after you wake up

اتصل بها قبل أن تنام وبعد ماتصحو من النوم



- Treat her like she's all that matters to you.

عاملها كأنها كل شئ مهم لك في الحياة



- Tease her and let her tease you back.

مازحها ودعها تمازحك



- Stay up all night with her when she's sick.

ابق معها طوال الليل عندما تكون مريضة



- Watch her favorite movie with her or her favorite show even if you think its stupid.

شاهد معها فيلمها المفضل أو برنامجها المفضل حتى لو كنت تعتقد انه غبي



- Give her the world.

أعطها العالم



 - When she's bored and sad, hang out with her.

عندما تحس بالملل أو متضايقة اخرج معها واجعلها تتسلى



- Let her know she's important.

دعها تحس أنها مهمة لديك



- Kiss her in the pouring rain.

قبلها تحت المطر



- When she runs up at you crying, the first thing you say is;

'Who's ass am I kicking babe?'

عندما تجري لك باكية ، أول سؤال تقوله لها ، مين اللي زعلك حبيبتي



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

..... all of that doesn't cost you a thing guys.....

كل هذا لن يكلفكم شيئاً يا شباب



this is what true love is all about ......

هذا هو الحب الحقيقي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:31d13c231e:  
 :31d13c231e:  
 :31d13c231e:  
 :31d13c231e:  
 :31d13c231e:

----------


## The Gentle Man

this is what true love is all about

صحيح 100%
هذا هو الحب الحقيقي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الناشف منزل موضوع حلو :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حلو

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

يعطيك العافيه شطناوي 
فعلا اشي حلو 
بس ليش احنا ( الشباب) بنعطي كل اشي و البنات بوخذن كل اشي و ما بعطن اشي ؟ 
بإختصار ما فيش اشي بالدنيا بستاهل نعمل كل هلأشي مقابل ولا إشي.....
افهمت اشي؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يعطيك العافيه شطناوي 
> فعلا اشي حلو 
> بس ليش احنا ( الشباب) بنعطي كل اشي و البنات بوخذن كل اشي و ما بعطن اشي ؟ 
> بإختصار ما فيش اشي بالدنيا بستاهل نعمل كل هلأشي مقابل ولا إشي.....
> افهمت اشي؟


 يا اخي بطلعلهم البنات كل شي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> يا اخي بطلعلهم البنات كل شي


بالعكس يا عمار البنات و لا اشي و لا بستحقن اي اشي 
اما الشباب كل اشي 
والدليل كل الانبياء و الرسل شباب مش بنات 
125000 نبي ما كانش منهم بنت وحده و لكوا بنت وحده مافيش 
بس نفسي اعرف على شوه بدل هاظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ على شوووووووووووه ؟
ملاحظه : الانبياء الذين ذكروا بالقران 25 نبي فقط. 
ملاحظه : هذا رأيي الخاص فيه  :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بالعكس يا عمار البنات و لا اشي و لا بستحقن اي اشي 
> اما الشباب كل اشي 
> والدليل كل الانبياء و الرسل شباب مش بنات 
> 125000 نبي ما كانش منهم بنت وحده و لكوا بنت وحده مافيش 
> بس نفسي اعرف على شوه بدل هاظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ على شوووووووووووه ؟
> ملاحظه : الانبياء الذين ذكروا بالقران 25 نبي فقط. 
> ملاحظه : هذا رأيي الخاص فيه


 
رأيك تخبيص :SnipeR (19):  
وبطلعلهم كل شي  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

ايووووووة بدكوش تسكتوا :SnipeR (30): 

فعلا ما بتستاهلوا مواضيع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ايووووووة بدكوش تسكتوا
> 
> فعلا ما بتستاهلوا مواضيع


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> رأيك تخبيص 
> وبطلعلهم كل شي


 ههههههههه ضحتني 
لا  رأيي مش تخبيص 
و أعطيتك ادله 
انا بدي دليل واحد انهم كل اشي 
وشكرا  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ههههههههه ضحتني 
> لا رأيي مش تخبيص 
> و أعطيتك ادله 
> انا بدي دليل واحد انهم كل اشي 
> وشكرا


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يحفظك يا هالشب

----------


## دموع الورد

رائع

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا لكم جميعا لمروركم

----------


## المتميزة

:31d13c231e:  :44ebcbb04a:  :4022039350:

----------


## دليلة

فلم هندي :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## آلجوري

سبقني الزعبي .. الناشف صاير رومنتك ومنزل موضوع بجنن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62): شكرا لكم مروركم

بس مش كلكو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

والله بس الواحد يحب 

بعطي قلبه لحبيبته و الي يصير يصير

مشكور عالموضوع الاكثر من رائع

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا خالد لمرورك :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

When she runs up at you crying, the first thing you say is;

'Who's ass am I kicking babe?'

عندما تجري لك باكية ، أول سؤال تقوله لها ، مين اللي زعلك حبيبتي

حلو الكلام يا كبير يسلموا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
رغم ان الموضوع المفروض يكون بقسم ادم لانه درس لادم لمعاملة الفتيات 

اله اني من اشد  المعجبين بالموضوع 

سيكون بقم حواء ومثبت 

واتمنى من كل الشباب والبنات يقروها ويتعلموا منها 

يعطيك الف عافيه 
موضوع على الجرح بيجنن 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> رغم ان الموضوع المفروض يكون بقسم ادم لانه درس لادم لمعاملة الفتيات 
> 
> اله اني من اشد  المعجبين بالموضوع 
> 
> سيكون بقم حواء ومثبت 
> 
> واتمنى من كل الشباب والبنات يقروها ويتعلموا منها 
> 
> ...


شكرا باريسيا
هذا من لطفك :Icon31:

----------


## بياض الثلج

رهييييييييييييييييييييييب  :SnipeR (30):  بس يا حسرة ما حدا بطبق  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> رهييييييييييييييييييييييب  بس يا حسرة ما حدا بطبق


 
شايفة ما في حدا يطبق عالواقع مستحيل 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

هون معناتو بنحكي أنه حواء اصدق من آدم يا عبدالله 

صح ؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هون معناتو بنحكي أنه حواء اصدق من آدم يا عبدالله





> صح ؟؟؟





صح بس حواء عندها عناد بهيك بتستفز آدم صح

----------


## نقاء الروح

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
فعلا هكذا هو الحب في أصدق معانيه.
شكرا كتير إلك عبادة على الموضوع المميز

----------


## بياض الثلج

> صح بس حواء عندها عناد بهيك بتستفز آدم صح


وليش ما تحكي انه آدم بستفز خواء وهو دايما البادئ صح؟؟ :Bl (3):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> وليش ما تحكي انه آدم بستفز خواء وهو دايما البادئ صح؟؟


 
بصراحة الطرفين هم بستفزوا بعضهم كتير . 
اما مين يلي ببلاش الله أعلم

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الثنين ما بقصروا ... بس انتو اهدوا وديروا بالكم على هاد الموضوع 
لانو الو معزة خاصة عند الاعضاء وعندي انا شخصيا  :Db465236ff: 
انو كيف عباااادة أيام ما كان الناشف قلب رومنتك  !!! كان حدث الموسم  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> الثنين ما بقصروا ... بس انتو اهدوا وديروا بالكم على هاد الموضوع 
> لانو الو معزة خاصة عند الاعضاء وعندي انا شخصيا 
> انو كيف عباااادة أيام ما كان الناشف قلب رومنتك !!! كان حدث الموسم 
> [/align]


 
اوكي انا ما بحب النقاش كتير 

طبعا لكل شخص بالمنتدى معزة خاصة والله أعلم

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بصراحة الطرفين هم بستفزوا بعضهم كتير . 
> اما مين يلي ببلاش الله أعلم


 أكيد عبدالله كل على حسب ما يغني في موقفه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> أكيد عبدالله كل على حسب ما يغني في موقفه




ممكن بش الشاطر يلي بحل الموضوع الا الايجاب صح

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ممكن بش الشاطر يلي بحل الموضوع الا الايجاب صح


صح وهون بكون آدم وحواء بينهم نقطة من نقاط التشابه على الوجود...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> صح وهون بكون آدم وحواء بينهم نقطة من نقاط التشابه على الوجود...




اوكي هيك بلانش نتفاهم مع بعض

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اوكي هيك بلانش نتفاهم مع بعض


على شو يا آدم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> على شو يا آدم


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

شكرا على الموووضوع عبادة 

ْ ْ ْ 
ْ ْ ْ 
ْ ْ ْ

----------


## white angel

كتير كتير حلو الموضوع بسش يا ترى في شباب هيك؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
فعلا من اروع من قرأت 

ليتنا كذلك ..
[/align]*

----------


## البرنس ابو مجد

كلام جميل وشكرا كثير على الموضوع الرائع :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

